# Der Spulenhub bei den Stationärrollen.



## eiszeit (14. Juli 2022)

Auch ein interessantes Thema, die unterschiedlichen Spulenhubs bei den Stationärrollen, bzw. wie wurde es von den Firmen gelöst.
Hier Pezon&Michel Luxor-Saumon-Mer Leger aus den 50ern. (98,00 DM)


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juli 2022)

DAM Hobby ab 1958, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Minimalismus ist Trumpf, kleiner Stift der in eine Rille des Tellerrades greift.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juli 2022)

eiszeit 
Mir ist trotzdem nicht klar, wie der Hub letztlich zustande kommt. Was bewirkt das Zahnrad hinter dem Blech?


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juli 2022)

Mitchell 304 C. A. P., Baujahr sollte 1954 sein, mit Bolzen in einem Kunststoffmitnehmer.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> eiszeit
> Mir ist trotzdem nicht klar, wie der Hub letztlich zustande kommt. Was bewirkt das Zahnrad hinter dem Blech?


Ich mach noch ein Bild mit abgenommener Abdeckung. 




Ist einfach ein Spulenhubzahnrad, wie bei den heutigen Rollen (außer Wormshaft), jedoch mit anderer Anordnung.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist es klar, besten Dank!


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Juli 2022)

K.P.Morritt Intrepid Extra
Es gibt einige Besonderheiten, trotz beidseitigen Kurbelbetätigung hat diese Rolle keine Hypoid-Getriebe verbaut, sondern ein normales Tellerrad-Kronenrad. Sie haben dafür die Spulenachse soweit verkürzt, das sie nicht mit der durchgehenden Kurbelachse in Berührung kommen kann. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Für den Spulenhub greift der kleine Stift in die Führung des Tellerrades, die aber nicht eliptisch ausgeführt ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Juli 2022)

Hier ein Schneckenradantrieb, wo die Schnecke verlängert ist und durch eine andere Steigung ein zweites Schneckenrad langsamer antreibt, das dann wiederum den Übertragungshebel zur Achse betätigt und dann so den Spulenhub ausführt. Das ganze verbaut in einer DAM Super 270, gebaut ab 1954.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Juli 2022)

Mal ne Kapselrolle, die Luxor Contact von Pezon&Michel, Anfang der 60. (95,00 DM)




Gerade verzahntes Tellerrad, Spulenhub mittels zweier Achsen und Führungsstück. Besonderheit: Getriebe kann komplett blockiert werden, bei Hängern ect..


----------



## eiszeit (17. Juli 2022)

Tap Rolle von der Fa. Tokoz. Da gibt es keinen herkömmlichen Spulenhub im Getrieberaum.
Die Schnurwicklung wird durch eine abgeknickte Hauptachse und zweier Zahnräder in der
Umlaufkappe gewährleistet. Die "schief" sitzende Spule wird durch die beiden Zahnräder langsam
(d.h. langsamer als der Rotor) gedreht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juli 2022)

ABU Cardinal 60 Model A, Baujahr ab Ende der 70er Jahre, durch die Hypoid-Verzahnung mußte der Mitnehmer des Spulenhubes in einer längeren Form ausgebildet werden. Auch interessant die innenliegende Heckbremse, wobei der Drehknopf nicht direkt unter der Achse liegt


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juli 2022)

Simpel und gut (nehme ich an). 
Sind zeitgenössische Rollen signifikant besser konstruiert? Ich habe noch nie eine aufgemacht, muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Simpel und gut (nehme ich an).
> Sind zeitgenössische Rollen signifikant besser konstruiert? Ich habe noch nie eine aufgemacht, muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen.


Signifikant besser, nein. Auf jeden Fall einfacher, wartungsfreudiger, und mit erheblich weniger Einzelteilen. Da braucht es keine 14 Kugellager, 1 Kugellager und ein paar vernünftige Gleitlager aus Metall oder Teflon, und es ist genau so gut oder besser. Kommt aber auch ganz auf den Jahrgang an.
Was man nicht unterschätzen darf, das sich alles verändert hat, z.B. die geflochtene Schnur und ihre Verlegung auf der Spule.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (17. Juli 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach hat es seiner Zeit DAM mit dem Hebel in Kombination mit dem Schneckengetriebe am besten gelöst was sich über viele Jahre auch bewährt hat.
Einen Spulenhub direkt über das Antriebsrad zu machen birgt immer viel Reibung und Abnutzung. Wer schon einige solcher Rollen zerlegt hat weiß von was ich rede. Spiel am Hubgestänge ist da schon durchaus normal. Noris Shakespeare zB hatte bei einigen Modellen daher auch Hülsen aus Messing verbaut.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juli 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Noris Shakespeare zB hatte bei einigen Modellen daher auch Hülsen aus Messing verbaut.


Nicht nur Noris-Shakespeare, auch andere Firmen haben in der Zeit Messingbuchsen auf den Pinion des Tellerrades verbaut, hier z. B.  bei einer Viking No. 540.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Was hier auch noch besonderes ist, die Zähne des Kegelrades werden bei dieser Rolle aufgesteckt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Juli 2022)

Mitchell 300, das Getriebe-Monster unter den Rollen. Der Spulenhub wird ausgeführt durch ein unsymetrisches Sonnenradgetriebe.
( Ob es für diese Getriebeform einen speziellen Fachbegriff gibt,????)


----------



## eiszeit (18. Juli 2022)

Mitchell 306, Planamtaic-Stufengetriebe, hier 1960, 61,00DM




Doppelhub- Schnurverlegung


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juli 2022)

Bretton 807SR,








Schneckenantrieb und Spulenhub über den Übertragungshebel. 
Als Besonderheit,  eine unverlierbare Deckelschraube, lösbar mit einer Münze und der überdimensionierte Schnurfangbügel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juli 2022)

Shakespeare Omni 090,




eigentlich nur ein einfaches Teller-Kegelrad-Getriebe, bis auf die Größe. Mit 955 Gramm Leergewicht ist ihr Getriebe so groß, das der Mitnehmer ( Slider) so groß und wuchtig ausfällt, das der Zapfen auf dem Tellerrad stufig ausgeführt werden muß. Bei den kleineren Rollen läuft der Mitnehmer im Zahnkranz des Tellerrades, hier muß er durch seine Größe über den Zähnen laufen und das geschieht durch die Stufe im Mitnehmerzapfen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juli 2022)

*



*
DAM Quick Standard, Mitnehmer läuft im Tellerrad.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bretton 807SR,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412710
> 
> ...


Hat die noch irgendwo eine Unterstützung gegen die Station*är*achsendrehung,
wo so ja der Übertragungshebel mit Spulendurchmesserkraft voll auf das Großrad drückt?



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Shakespeare Omni 090,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412737



Bei der Rolle und Namen täte man das so gar nicht erwarten, aber da ist der Slider perfekt 2 seitig auf den Gehäusestegen abgestützt.
Ich mag diese kleinen Konstruktionsfaktoren, die ein direktes Einkurbeln unter hoher Last zum Kinderspiel machen!  
Hier ist sogar noch die einfach Direktkopplung ohne Excenterzwischenrad, die mehr direktes Gefühl vom Wickeln in die Kurbel gibt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat die noch irgendwo eine Unterstützung gegen die Stationachsendrehung,
> wo so ja der Übertragungshebel mit Spulendurchmesserkraft voll auf das Großrad drückt?


Nein, haben die Finessas aber auch nicht, gleiches System.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Tap Rolle von der Fa. Tokoz. Da gibt es keinen herkömmlichen Spulenhub im Getrieberaum.
> Die Schnurwicklung wird durch eine abgeknickte Hauptachse und zweier Zahnräder in der
> Umlaufkappe gewährleistet. Die "schief" sitzende Spule wird durch die beiden Zahnräder langsam
> (d.h. langsamer als der Rotor) gedreht.



Durch diesen "schiefen" Sitz und deren versetztes langsameres Mitdrehen entstand eine nahezu perfekte Kreuzwicklung. 
Dieses Konzept ist nicht nur einmalig, sondern auch patentiert und fand weltweit Anerkennung. Es gibt kaum ein Kreuzwicklungssystem das ähnlich robust und langlebig ist.
Diese Bauart ist meines Wissens auch nur bei den früheren TAPs ( steht für Tlustoš Adolf Praha, der Erfinder jenes Systems) zu den späteren Tokoz Rollen zu finden.


Ma guggn wann der erste Wormshaft in Stationärrollen hier auftaucht. 
Nur die wenigsten werden vermutlich wissen wer ihn zuerst zur Serienreife brachte und wer ihn daraufhin deutlich verbesserte, dessen Modell auch hierzulande bekannt wurde.
Ansonsten löse ich es sicher noch auf


Hier gehts zwar um Stationärrollen, aber dies ist sicher nicht weniger interessant
Die Schnurverlegung der alten Daiwa Sealine Multirollen


----------



## eiszeit (21. Juli 2022)

Noch eine Möglichkeit für den Spulenhub, hier bei der Shakespeare Omni-X-40, 80er Jahre, Hypoid





Mittels Führungsstück




Hier ein Bild mit abgenommenen Führungstsück.

Noch zu erwähnen, die Omni-X-040 ist Made in Korea daher kleiner Einschub




Hier zwei Silverstar Rollen, die Shakespeare und die Silstar.




Oder hier noch die Getriebeansicht, der Silstar AX und der Shakespeare Alpha-X, ebefalls fast indentisch.
Kosten: (1985)


----------



## eiszeit (21. Juli 2022)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Durch diesen "schiefen" Sitz und deren versetztes langsameres Mitdrehen entstand eine nahezu perfekte Kreuzwicklung.
> Dieses Konzept ist nicht nur einmalig, sondern auch patentiert und fand weltweit Anerkennung. Es gibt kaum ein Kreuzwicklungssystem das ähnlich robust und langlebig ist.
> Diese Bauart ist meines Wissens auch nur bei den früheren TAPs ( steht für Tlustoš Adolf Praha, der Erfinder jenes Systems) zu den späteren Tokoz Rollen zu finden.


Hier noch die Tap 65 als Bild zur Info. Es gab noch einige, z. B. 441 und 451 usw..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2022)

Zeitfrage:
Wo tauchte denn dieser Riesenmitnehmerkreis auf dem Großrad mit der direkten Kupplung zur Achse zum ersten Male auf?  Omni ^24
In der früher gemachten Bauart der 2410 u.a. ist es nochmal deutlich besser, die kenne ich auch am besten.
MMn. die robusteste und quälbar beste Kupplungsart, wegen der beidseitigen Gehäuseentlastung, 3 ideal gemachte Lagerpunkte.
Die schwächste Stelle - wenn überhaupt mal - ist die Kupplung selber aus Stahl.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hier noch die Tap 65 als Bild zur Info. Es gab noch einige, z. B. 441 und 451 usw..
> Anhang anzeigen 412965
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 412966



441 und 451 kannte ich auch aus eigener Nutzung von vor der Wende, haben wir viele Jahre mit gefischt.
Einzige Schwachstelle war der Bügelmechanismus bzw. die zu schwache Federspannung dessen, die brach immer sehr schnell soweit ich mich noch erinnere.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2022)

Eine der technisch aufwendigsten Stationärrollen seinerzeit die die Serienreife erreichten war die Daiwa Seabird SD-2 (siehe mein Profilbild)
Diese Rolle kam 1974 auf den Markt in Japan und zeigte Ideen im Rollenbau, die selbst wenn nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, wahren Entwicklergeist darstellen.
Möglicherweise steckten auch einfach zuviel Ideen in diesem Modell auf einmal, die Handhabung war kompliziert für eine Stationärrolle und der Einsatzzweck bezog sich quasi nur auf küstennahes Angeln an Klippen.
Heute ist diese Rolle fast in Vergessenheit geraten, ihre Produktionszeit betrug nur 1-2 Jahre und betraf auch nur das Mutterland Japan.

Dennoch stecken sehr viele interessante Dinge in dieser einzigartigen Rolle, sie war auch die erste Stationärrolle die über einen Wormshaftantrieb für den Hub verfügte, und jener ist auch nicht so ohne weiteres zu erkennen.




Der Wormshaft befindet sich auf der durchgeführten Spulenachse im Bereich vor dem Schneckengetriebe, also komplett verborgen.
Allerdings war jener damals noch recht schwach und anfällig in der Montage.













1979 entwickelte Ryobi dann mit der Proskyer 7 eine deutlich verbesserte Version des Wormshaftes und etablierte ihn damit endgültig.

Daiwa selbst entwickelte erst wieder um 1982 rum einen gut funktionierenden Wormshaft, das war die SS Procaster als reine Weitwurfrolle zum Brandungsangeln.


Das Großrad der Rolle ist ein sogenanntes Planetengetriebe, welche den Rotor entkoppeln kann bei Bedarf. Dazu mußte lediglich die Kurbel um 1/2 Umdrehung nach hinten geführt werden (die Kurbel hat 2 Anschläge im Getriebe gegenüberliegend) und man konnte einen starken Fisch damit Schnur geben mit wirkender Bremse.




Die Sternbremse wirkte hier auch nicht auf die Spule sondern auf den Rotor selbst, dieser kann damit in beiden Richtungen drehen, die Spule dagegen sitzt fest.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2022)

Schöne Rolle.


----------



## eiszeit (21. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zeitfrage:
> Wo tauchte denn dieser Riesenmitnehmerkreis auf dem Großrad mit der direkten Kupplung zur Achse zum ersten Male auf?  Omni ^24
> In der früher gemachten Bauart der 2410 u.a. ist es nochmal deutlich besser, die kenne ich auch am besten.
> MMn. die robusteste und quälbar beste Kupplungsart, wegen der beidseitigen Gehäuseentlastung, 3 ideal gemachte Lagerpunkte.
> Die schwächste Stelle - wenn überhaupt mal - ist die Kupplung selber aus Stahl.


Oh, das ist schwierig. D... hatte da einige Modelle mit dem Führungsstück Ende der 60er Jahre.
Hab mal eine raufgeholt.




7350 RL




Oh, da war ich überrascht, die Rolle war noch voll mit altem Fett. Hatte ich übersehen beim einlagern.
Muss gereinigt werden.




Hier sieht man schön die beiden Nuten für das Führungsstück




Rücklaufsperre auf den Zahnkranz/Hauptachse




Antriebsrad eingebaut


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2022)

Ende 60er, Japan, klar.
Wunderbar, schon mit den Seitenführungen und entlastende Rücklaufsperre,
kam also als regelrechter Quantensprung ziemlich gleichzeitig.
Der R/L Wechsel am Großrad simpel durchschiebbar war durch den Großkreis damit auch möglich.
Mit den Messingbuchsen ja eine wunderbare Konstruktion noch einigen Jahre vor der Überwurfspule.

Aber, Ups,    
da war ja noch 4Kant Durchsteck in einer Daiwa Rolle, wo Shimano "ewig" drauf sitzen geblieben ist (bis nun 2022).


----------



## eiszeit (21. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber, Ups,
> da war ja noch 4Kant Durchsteck in einer Daiwa Rolle, wo Shimano "ewig" drauf sitzen geblieben ist (bis nun 2022).


Yep, hab ich extra zweimal fotografiert.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Juli 2022)

Bimmelrudi 
Ich hab mir das ganze jetzt sehr lang angesehen bis ich gemerkt hab  wie es funktioniert   der Wormschaft auf der Hubachse macht quasi den Spulenhub.

Die Rolle ist schon mehr wie außergewöhnlich.


----------



## eiszeit (4. August 2022)

Auch ein Möglichkeit für den Spulenhub, die Gleitkulisse wie wir sie bei der Mitchell 300 kennen, aber hier in Verbindung
mit dem Schneckenradantrieb bei der Ofmer 508 (Italien), einsetzbar für das schwere Fischen.




Die RLS greift auf den Zahnkranz am Antriebsrad.




Abgenommenes Sporenrad/Spulenhubrad. Soweit wie möglich sehr viele Getriebeteile mit Aussparungen u. a. für die Gewichtsreduzierung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (Donnerstag um 12:58)

auch Shimano konnte mal anders..sogar komplett ohne Kugellager (ok 1 hat sie, das ist aber auch von mieser Quali)












Die Rolle ist eine reine Casting-Rolle und verfügt über keine Bremse.
Der Hubmechanisnismus funktioniert wie die bereits zuvor gezeigte Daiwa Seabird, allerdings kam Shimano damit erst über 10 Jahre später um die Ecke.
Die Rolle ist eine reine Rechtshänder-Rolle und dreht auch in die andre Richtung..wie diverse Mitchells auch, das Modell gab es nur in Japan.

Wenn ich sie fertig gewartet habe wird sie jemand aus dem Board hier bekommen für seine Vitrine



EDIT: Hier noch die Auflösung des Modells: es ist das 7000er Modell aus der für Shimano damals extrem wichtigen Aerocast-Serie.





Für die Firma selber gilt diese Serie auch heute noch als Meilenstein (was auch nicht ganz abwägig ist, immerhin war es der erste Wormshaft für Shimano im Rollenbau), man findet sie auch in dessen Historie auf deren eigener Webseite wieder.
Der Spulenhub ist in etwa vergleichbar mit heutigen Bigpits aus dem Karpfenangeln, also sehr hochhubig. Ich habs nicht gemessen, schätze aber um die 35mm.


----------

